

My 8 Year Has Her #MINDBLOWN when she encounters “loops” via Python - saddington
http://john.do/fun-part/

======
felixgallo
I'm not impressed. It would have been much more efficient to start her on
cofunctors and the state monad, and the environment doesn't even look like
it's running in docker?

~~~
eveningcoffee
Sir, are you trolling?

~~~
ykl
I hope so.

------
saddington
I love software programming so much.

